# 75gal MINI BAR TANK build-step by step on my refurbish and restore



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

and here is the damage to the top of the stand where the lid use to rest
not sure if i should cut my losses and chop these all off, or just sand them out, and reglue as best as i can, usually once water gets in wood it will always sweat it out and cause issues that can turn badly but im not sure if this is THAT bad 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

like i was saying before, it looks pretty nasty, and is no where near my standards but it was just hosting the top of the bar, no real weight was on these legs, the tank goes inside below these, the bottom of the tank stand is fine, i plan on sanding and repairing everything but i wanted others opinions on what to do.....

here is the rest of the crap i pulled off of this guy
its quite sad if it had been kept nicely it was all wired for heaters and lighting structure through the side beams completely hiding all cords



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

look how nasty the rusted screws were.... eew



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



and here is the tank, making sure it still holds water, there is a small dent in the side but doesnt seem to leak, im soaking the lava rocks for a few days, leach out any nastyness leftover same with the sand



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



so what do you all think?? should i just scrap this project, start completely over? or what should i do to try and restore whats left??


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd restore it and give it a go, a good sanding and use a bit of gorilla glue to rebond teh seperated pieces and it will probably never split again.


----------



## BigCountry (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd say try to restore it... :icon_smil. That is one of the coolest things I've seen in a while. What a great conversation piece.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for your input guys, and craig..... dude holy crap your build is awesome i read every page of that the other day, nice work, i am very impressed

as for the lid im afraid i think its too rotted, its pretty gnarly but i can give it a shot, i thought about just dumping the lid or just rebuilding one, perhaps maybe just use the stand part without the mini bar lid..... it just seems like there is too much damage but im not too sure... ugh


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

perma seal makes a spray on rubberized sealant in a spray can. We just used a bunch on some water fountains in the backyard. 

If the outside of the wood doesn't look bad you can try spraying the inside of the canopy to seal and waterproof it. Not to mention hide the ugliness

Trying to remember the exact name, comes in clear, black and white.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh that would be awesome if you could get me that name.... im just curious has anyone had any experience with restoring water damage? becuase i have only heard bad things about it, once water seeps into the wood it starts rotting and no stopping it, im just scared eventually it will fall apart, luckily its mainly just the top, the bottom seems solid, plus its oak


----------



## BigCountry (Oct 8, 2009)

Home Depot has some plasticdip spray, or you could go with some spray on bedliner from an autoparts store:

https://www.google.com/search?q=spr...&sa=X&ei=lijGT5_CI-mK0QHW0pDRBg&ved=0CPMBEK0E


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

i'll definately look into that one it comes to painting, should i apply it before or after a finish??

here is a small update, took off all the railings and lid braces for the top 








By cakenutz at 2012-05-31

will save the peices









By cakenutz at 2012-05-31

here are all the rotted peices i had to remove from the top









By cakenutz at 2012-05-31

whats left of the lid, wood is soft, will sand the whole thing down and replace with extra layer









By cakenutz at 2012-05-31

sneak peak at my 10 gal i de rimmed, chipped a little off the corner but not bad i'd say for my first derim on a old tank.... will have a journal on this guy soon gona be good









By cakenutz at 2012-05-31


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

day 2 of sanding, geez this crap is tough to go through, huge layer of varnish on oak.... not the easiest to sand off, gone through quite a lot of sand paper, planned on having it finished today but im about 80% still have the bottom, and the peices that were removed to sand

but i did ad curved edges to make a more soft feet









By cakenutz at 2012-06-01








By cakenutz at 2012-06-01


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you have a Home Depot near you? You could always rent a power sander of some sort. It would make short work of your sanding needs.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great job so far on cleaning it up.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Great job so far on cleaning it up.


 

I agree and keep up the great work


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

BS87 said:


> Do you have a Home Depot near you? You could always rent a power sander of some sort. It would make short work of your sanding needs.


oh now you tell me... just kiddin' i have no funds, so im doing this build on a serious budget, i mean like way cheap........ like diy everything, gonna be a slow build once the build is done and ready for substrate..... i actually was thinking about doing a frontosa tank.... the color i will be finishing it with is a gunmetal dark metallic it looks really cool

finished last sanding coats after three strait days of agony, and like 30 sandpaper sheets toasted, also sealed up most the noticeable cracks, going to paint it tomorrow 









By cakenutz at 2012-06-03


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Great job on the sanding, because the stand looks great! Wood looks good and solid on the base! I don't think I would try to salvage most of the top pieces, as the rotting looks pretty bad to me! I would hate for you to do all of this hard work then the top cause you problems down the road!

One question I have is about the tank dimensions. Is it a tall 75g? It looks more like a 55g, but it is hard to tell if the tank is tall! Either way it is going to be a AWESOME Showpiece when you are done with it!!! 

Keep up the AWESOME WORK!!!
Drew


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks drew!!

yeah its coming along great, and guess what, i was wrong, its not a 75 gal its a 55 gal, i just havent corrected my thread posting yet, lol the tank stand looks a little small for a 75 guess i should have updated earlier

finished sanding, took 3 days, by hand and by machine, this thing was a beast
had an issue with the glue, when i applied it and clamped everything was great, but overnight it expanded and i didnt wake up early enough to save it from getting blasted with hot heat and direct sunlight which caused it to expand more... i had to chissel away a ton of overlapped glue, sucked nuts.... and it actually chipped a huge chunk of the stand...ughhhh  i was so furious i had to even it by hand with sanding, after a couple of hours of elbow grease i got it to look decent but you can still tell there was a chunk missing, i was too lazy to go buy wood putty lol i should have but im poor anyway....

so today i painted, here is my helper









By cakenutz at 2012-06-04

she turned out to be too lazy so i wrapped her with painters paper so she wouldnt get paint on her....

so here is after the second coat of paint, doing two more, 4 in total, so the metallic really shines out and all the grains get seeped in with paint..... it looks so awesome, just got done with the fourth coat and its freaking crazy sexy









By cakenutz at 2012-06-04

tomorrow i paint the rims of the tank to match and figure out a lid situation
the old lid cant be rescued wood is too rot, too sketchy to deal with, so i will have to build a new one, and i cant decide if i want to spend the money on rebuilding a bar type style lid, ugh.... decisions decisions


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

painted the rims on the tank to match the stand.... mmmmm carbon mist....









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06

and finally here they are together, i would say about 60% finished with building, still need to figure out the lid, going to home depot today.... hmmmmm









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

also when testing the tank to hold water to the brim, it leaked so i re silicon-ed the seals...... water testing it again tomorrow..... cross your fingers


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking work. I would hold off for a couple more days before retesting just to be safe and to make sure you get a great cure.


----------



## fineexampl (Mar 28, 2012)

2in10 said:


> Great looking work. I would hold off for a couple more days before retesting just to be safe and to make sure you get a great cure.


i'd 2nd that. That stuff may feel dry to the touch, but that's only the surface.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

fineexampl said:


> i'd 2nd that. That stuff may feel dry to the touch, but that's only the surface.




sorry i didnt mention i resealed it a few days prior, total dry time will be 4 days just to be sure

here is a lil' update, today decided what to do for the lid, was originally going to use acrylic, but too costly and if i messed it up then there is no retry, that would suck, so im just going to use good ol' fashion wood

got wood?









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06








By cakenutz at 2012-06-06

the top was concave so i set it under a really old vintage ugly dressor we have









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06

here are more shots of the tank and topless stand :eek5:









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06

might put shelves in for holding drinks, shot glass's ect....









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06

here is swazy (my helper) to demonstrate livestock.... thought it would make the tank look bigger but at this angle it looks like its a 30 gal lol









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06

trying to decide which side i want for the front, the compartments, or sleekness, so far im leaning to just the sleek look (2nd pic below)









By cakenutz at 2012-06-06








By cakenutz at 2012-06-06

stay tuned, working on lid tomorrow, wood is already cut, just need to screw and glue! (thats what she said)


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

have the canopy structure done









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08

just need to spray it









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08

some chiclid sand helpin out with its weight 









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08

decided to add a trim molding, custom did the corners a little different, really neat i think









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08

wood putty









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08

last test fill on stand, a pass with flying colors









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08

here is the canopy/bar area just a mock fit, it will actually be about 5" higher and have the trim finished and sanded, and of course painted, as will as tiles on the top to give it the bar feel 









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

update:

stumps.... drying









By cakenutz at 2012-06-09

top..... drying









By cakenutz at 2012-06-09

chiclichiclid sand..... chillin









By cakenutz at 2012-06-09

yes i am a little tipsy.... what is aquascaping without beer? ..... just messin' around with a fish tank in my book lol beer makes it so much better

oh and dont you love special wood glue that says its "EASILY SANDABLE" AND WONT SAND OFF WORTH A DAMN?!! this presents a little problem..... hmmmmmm what to do..... well have another beer i guess.....


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hahaha you tipsyyy!!!! I feel like drinking too now... Rhum, where are you Moma's looking for ya... }


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

This is dope.. I've been following this from the beginning... Keep us updated.. Nice to see people getting their hands dirty for a bad ass tank!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

wetbizquit said:


> day 2 of sanding, geez this crap is tough to go through, huge layer of varnish on oak....


Your problem shows clearly in the bottom photo. 
Scrap the vibrator sander and invest in a random orbit machine. 
I'd seen them used before but not appreciated the power until I'd put a couple of hours into refinishing a solid wood door. It took less than an hour to sand 7/8th of the door compared to the previous hours for the first 1/8th.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

izabell .... poor me a shot!! lol

im only 20 beers into it ...

mr. fish thanks again man much appreciated

and dbosman now you tell me.... lol no this sander is a peice of crap i had to do most by hand, if i had the money i would invest in tools... but i dont so most of this work is done by hand.... actually all of it is, hand saw, hammer, screw driver... pretty much everything, well ok i used an auto screwdriver....and lowes and home depot made some cuts for me

here is an update for the rest of the night, the tank is going to be finished tonight, about to be painted now, all that is left is tiling the top tomorrow and attatching the original bar materials, rounded leather bound arm rest, ect.... but yall will have to wait till tomorrow to see it 

here is the lid before final touches, sanding and paint









By cakenutz at 2012-06-09








By cakenutz at 2012-06-09

and like i mentioned before bastards said i could sand their glue.... didnt work and was uneven at the top, so i had to wood putty the edges to make it flat before i tile









By cakenutz at 2012-06-09








By cakenutz at 2012-06-09


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

wetbizquit said:


> izabell .... poor me a shot!! lol
> 
> im only 20 beers into it ...


20!?! Im a total joke past 3 beers !! you downed 20 !?!?! Not sure you're a good investment if i invite you to a bar lol


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

WOWWWW...this is what you call a project. How long you've been working on this?


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> 20!?! Im a total joke past 3 beers !! you downed 20 !?!?! Not sure you're a good investment if i invite you to a bar lol


I'm assuming that's over multiple days. 20 pints is over 2 gallons, I don't think I could drink that much water let alone beer!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

ony said:


> I'm assuming that's over multiple days. 20 pints is over 2 gallons, I don't think I could drink that much water let alone beer!


folks.... i live in utah..... 20 is a decent amount but due to the awesome laws in utah any out of state beer is equivilant to like 3 utah beers, i have killed a few 30 racks by myself before, it takes a while and bloating is a bioootch but its all good times  plus i drink a lot and im a bigger guy.... 



green_valley said:


> WOWWWW...this is what you call a project. How long you've been working on this?



its been almost a week n a half, and tomorrow it will be finished...

on with the update....

so i got pretty pissed due to the glue that was supposedly "easily sand able" even though there really isnt any glue out there that is.... kind of screwed up the canopy, but its ok, i tiled over it.... here are some updated picks almost done, just need to attach the support chains so the lid doesnt rip off its hinges when propped









By cakenutz at 2012-06-10








By cakenutz at 2012-06-10








By cakenutz at 2012-06-10


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Are we done yet? 
Are we done yet? 
Are we done yet? 
Are we done yet? 



LOL...jk. Looking good. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Man not to brag or anything but 20 beers is a usual night in cali lol

I hate that I have such a strong tolerance for alcohol.. I have to drink a few shots out my own stash b4 I hit the bars or else i'm broke by the end of the night with a slight buzz.. no fun


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

amen mr. fish..... amen, right there with ya


----------



## ZliBrka (Nov 1, 2010)

I think you should also consider putting some computer fans (at least 2) in back of your tank lid to get moisture out.
This is some nice project.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

ZliBrka said:


> I think you should also consider putting some computer fans (at least 2) in back of your tank lid to get moisture out.
> This is some nice project.


i will probably at least have one, but i plan on having a nice tidy fit glass lid over the tank so the wood isnt exposed, its waterproofed and sealed with a primer but just in case i probably will install a fan, i designed it so the back is open to fit equipment, and the lid is 6'' higher then the top of the tank so moisture can get out... but it would suck if it started to rot... then i would have to start a whole new thread 

here is an update, the stand is finally finished, all that is left is attaching the bar arm rest, but its still poopy brown colored leather and i dont have any funds left to reupholster it so it will remain off for now, i kind of like the look with it off but once i get matching leather im sure it will look killer on it, but we will see, i will post more pics once its inside and tank is sitting in it, moving this beast by myself into my office..... gonna be fun









By cakenutz at 2012-06-11








By cakenutz at 2012-06-11








By cakenutz at 2012-06-11








By cakenutz at 2012-06-11








By cakenutz at 2012-06-11








By cakenutz at 2012-06-11








By cakenutz at 2012-06-11

will post more tonight of its final resting place :angel:


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Keep it up!! Veryyyyyyy effinnnn NICE!!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

why thank you  im not sure when i will have time to reupholster that leather arm rest so i will leave it off for now, the attachments to it are already painted to match so i just have to get it re wrapped then attach it, simple and then it will be complete..... so the build part of the actual stand is finally done, now the tank begins  but it will be a much slower thread after today, have no moneys for anything lol


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

had a feeling this would happen, get the stand done, figure i can easily attach the bar arm rest later since i didnt have the money to reupholster it.... well im too impulsive and wanted to finish it, so got the leather treated and went to attach it, when my crown molding decided it wanted to be in the way.... ugh so i had to turn my office into a construction zone, cut out the holding and glue to fit the arm rests.... ugh sucks....









By cakenutz at 2012-06-13








By cakenutz at 2012-06-13








By cakenutz at 2012-06-13








By cakenutz at 2012-06-13








By cakenutz at 2012-06-13


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dont worry, its already amazing as it is. You know sometimes when u do something for the first time you will do it and redo, take super long to get it done. But its once because after you learn and if you have to reapply these skill once again, you will know and go straight to the goal in no time.
Im proud of what u have accomplished so far


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

awww thanks!!! really thank you, its frustrating but i guess thats how we learn

so i was thinking about glueing a rock back wall, im going to do frontosa's in this tank, till they get bigger, i took muellers idea http://www.fmueller.com/home/aquaristic/240g/decorations/ to make the back of the tank complete rock, with silicone to seal it and glue it in place.... but i will be moving within 6 months and am concerned it will be too much of a pain to move..... any advice or tips?? pointers? threads? diy help please!! because i was going to start on it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

so the tank its self is finished, but the aquascape begins.... i have it in my office now, joined with two other tanks... such a badass room.... i could live in here.... here are some shots of the mini bar at its resting place.... for now.....

and FYI i didnt scape this yet, just through in some lava rock to sample ideas, will be building big rocky caves with some driftwood, going to have frontosa's in this, plants wont be much, just take 5 sister amazon swords from my big tank, maybe some thin java fern... but thats it, no co2, just a simple frontosa tank









By cakenutz at 2012-06-17
sitting on my couch view








By cakenutz at 2012-06-17
sitting in my office chair view








By cakenutz at 2012-06-17
here is the arm rest around the tank, dont have drinks yet but will put in some shelves in the sides to hold glasses and such









By cakenutz at 2012-06-17

and please join my 10 gal build journal, i could use some advice about lighting on emersed set up, this tank is also in my office, here is an up to date pic of it









By cakenutz at 2012-06-16


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bravo!!!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

why thank you, my glass lids should be here for the mini bar soon, then i can finish the decor and fill!!

i have a question about my 10 gal emersed though, on a emersed setup how high should you hang your light? the tank is air tight with saran wrap and i have the light half inch above that, running 28 watts..... but im wondering if i should raise it, or add more wattage since its emersed.... any help?


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

so went a lil' drift wood huntin' the other day, snagged some river rocks as well









By cakenutz at 2012-06-27








By cakenutz at 2012-06-27








By cakenutz at 2012-06-27

gettin' their soak on, i hope they will test out ok, constant hot water during day by boiling water into the tub, i will let them sit for another day, then scrub anything soft off of the wood to see how durable it is... some look promising, so far the rocks have checked in, no chalk on them, and seems to raise the ph from 7.5 to 7.8 but we will test it again in a week, the wood had all strait shootin testing until the ammonia, found .50 ppm that will also hopefully calm down as i boil the tanins, scrub the crap out of em

lid order was placed almost three weeks ago, still hasnt even shipped, i guess they had it sold out but should be shipping on thurs, oooooh it better or else... plus cut a acrylic peice to silicone to the middle of the top of the tank to help structure fair weight from the glass lids..... i'll post that up to.... sorry for the slow updates, working on a few tanks check em all out i believe they all have journals...

thats it for now, comments would be very nice


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

wetbizquit said:


> So got the leather treated


What product did you use?


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

well an update is long overdue been very busy lately but i couldnt be more excited about this build, funnest build so far ive had, and i think will be the most rewarding when finished

so i got my glass lids to fit on my tank, the tank didnt have a support in the center, so i had to make one, just used cut acrylic and siliconed it to the rim to support the lids









By cakenutz at 2012-07-10

i honestly prefer this then the ugly black center peice it looks much cleaner and you can see through it so well!


i also purchased my light fixture, its a temporary fix for now, i wont have too many plants at first, this tank will house juvie frontosas, cant wait!








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10









By cakenutz at 2012-07-10








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10

this little light is quite powerful lol love the color, best part is got it for 50$
oh and ignore the tank itself, its not scaped or anything just holding some of my driftwood and rocks for now until im ready for my scape









By cakenutz at 2012-07-10








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10

cant wait until i move, then i can actually use this as a mini bar once my house is ready  

*cough* petco 1$ sale *cough*








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10

the soak station... have some seriously awesome peices in this tub, this is only half of the driftwood i have soaking, some peices i have outside are over 4ft long!!








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10

here is my slate building station, made some cool little huts and what not for the frontosas tooooooook foooooorever, after i cut the peices i took a metal file and hammer to all the edges so the lil guys wont get hurt since they get super jittery








By cakenutz at 2012-07-11

will post update soon, thanks for looking!!

oh and did i mention my son is a fish/shrimp fan as well?? 








By cakenutz at 2012-07-10


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

Hilde said:


> What product did you use?



i went to go look for the bottle and i couldnt find it, wish i would have paid attention a while ago so i could answer your question..... sorry! i just bought soooo many things from lowes and home depot i dont remember all of them lol


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

manzanita arrived!!! but since i will be using more of log type driftwood i might save these for my 20g longs....their huge!!









By cakenutz at 2012-07-14
and the second one








By cakenutz at 2012-07-14

ha didnt realize i uploaded the wrong picture at first.... random, but other then my tanks, this is my other baby









By cakenutz at 2012-07-14

mmmmm..... twin turbo, chipped 400 hp bmw M sport


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

UPDATE:

so here are my large pieces of driftwood attatched to slate going in the mini bar, pretty large, i used a standard blue ray case to relate to the size









By cakenutz at 2012-07-15








By cakenutz at 2012-07-15








By cakenutz at 2012-07-15


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

UPDATE:

so glad no one is paying attention to my thread 

so i filled the tank yesterday, stocked it with just runners from my other tanks.... my one large amazon had over 30 little sisters









By cakenutz at 2012-07-18

here is the tank before the flood, installing, heaters, and filtration today get this thing going









By cakenutz at 2012-07-18


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

nice tank


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you!! finally someone says SOMETHING.. ha ha


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

updated pic to my ignored thread....








By cakenutz at 2012-07-27


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks sooooo nice now that you are scaped! I really didnt know how that wood was going to look in there, but it really works. Can't wait to see it take off!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you.... i was pretty scared it wouldnt fit, and it barely did i slapped it together pretty quick just to get it filled to cycle.... not heavily planted, low light, low maintenance, i was originally planning much less plants, more rock and different wood, but i like how it turned out for now.... when i move i'll most likely rescape all my tanks....


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

wetbizquit said:


> updated pic to my ignored thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Ignored, silently admired 
Tank is pretty "!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

"updated pic to my ignored thread...." LMAO. Just because we're not posting doesn't mean that we're not watching _everything_ that you're doing. Hahaha. Yes, I'm a planted tank stalker. I admit it.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

ha ha as am I styxx.... as am i. and izabella always good to hear from you


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Looking good. Without the top on it, it looked like a contemporary version of the old victorian aquariums.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

OverStocked said:


> Looking good. Without the top on it, it looked like a contemporary version of the old victorian aquariums.


ha ha i guess "mini bar" tank is the modern version  :icon_evil:hihi::icon_twis


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

quick update.... my phone is my only camera lol









By cakenutz at 2012-08-12


----------

